# Clustering Tool



## M-l-G (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Mir liegt eine Excel Tabelle vor, in der x- und y-Koordinaten gespeichert sind. Diese Koordinaten würde ich gerne in einem Diagramm darstellen. Soweit ist das noch kein Problem, da Excel z.B. Punktdiagramme beherrscht. Allerdings würde ich die Koordinaten gerne in Clustern darstellen. D. h. das Tool das ich suche, sollte automatisches Clustering beherrschen, so dass ich am Ende nicht viele einzelne Punkte habe, sondern z.B. einen größeren Kreis, der eine Gruppe von zusammengehörigen Koordinaten repräsentiert.
Gibt es ein Tool, dass diese Anforderungen erfüllt und kennt jemand eines?

Danke schon mal und viele Grüße
M-l-G


----------

